
Show HN: A simple distributable object-storage system in Go - stevekemp
https://github.com/skx/sos
======
nodesocket
I recently came across minio[1] and was blown away. It is feature complete and
comes with a beautiful web interface, though you can't delete files via the
web interface yet[2].

[1] [https://github.com/minio/minio](https://github.com/minio/minio) [2]
[https://github.com/minio/miniobrowser/issues/154](https://github.com/minio/miniobrowser/issues/154)

~~~
stevekemp
I spent a few months sporadically testing various object-stores (camlistore,
seaweedfs, etc) and didn't ever come across that.

A fully self-hosted storage system that presents the Amazon S3 API? That's
awesome.

